# Jennifer's Body



## Trism (Jul 11, 2009)

If you thought Megan Fox's last move (Transformers 2) was bad, wait until you see the trailer for her next flick:

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XJULbZ0ipoo[/YOUTUBE]​
Honestly, I don't know how many times we'll have this tyoe of unoriginal nonsense shoved in our faces.


----------



## Gymnopedie (Jul 11, 2009)

It's like that older movie "Teeth" only with Demon things instead of vaginas.


----------



## Trism (Jul 11, 2009)

It also reminds me of that movie Tamara.


----------



## Jeff (Jul 11, 2009)

Pretty much advertising Megan Fox's body around a plot that no one will care about because it's Megan Fox's body.


----------



## MartialHorror (Jul 11, 2009)

Er, how the hell does it remind you of Tamara?

Teeth? Maybe. But as bad as the film will probably be, I dont think it will be because of unoriginality.


----------



## Narcissus (Jul 11, 2009)

Ugh.

Basically they're using Fox to give ample amounts of fanservice in a bland movie just to draw people in. But it seems amusing enough (in a bad way). I'd wait for the DVD.


----------



## martryn (Jul 11, 2009)

Man, I don't care about the plot to this movie because the trailer did a good job advertising Megan Fox's body.  I'm gonna go see this movie because it's about Megan Fox's body.


----------



## The Drunken Monkey (Jul 11, 2009)

^Great minds think alike.


----------



## Anavrin224 (Jul 11, 2009)

I think I'll wait till this comes on the Sci-Fi channel in a few years, I don't think it's even worth hard drive space.  I've already got the naked picture of Megan Fox from this movie so I don't really need to see it now, god bless you Internet.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 11, 2009)

At least the role suits her bitch face.


----------



## Chee (Jul 11, 2009)

Eh', I don't think Megan is all that hot.


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 11, 2009)

No one would expect you to considering your set.


----------



## Chee (Jul 11, 2009)

Or its cause I'm a chick. 

But I like a lot of women (Olivia Munn har har) and Megan just looks icky.


----------



## Big Boss (Jul 11, 2009)

Olivia Munn, not really. Olivia Wade, hell yes.


----------



## ez (Jul 11, 2009)

i might check this out since the preview made me laugh a few times.


----------



## Graham Aker (Jul 11, 2009)

Megan and poor film choices.

Then again, it's films like this where she shines best as it doesn't require any acting skill.


----------



## excellence153 (Jul 11, 2009)

I think they used a body double for the unzipping shot.

Pass!


----------



## Ziko (Jul 12, 2009)

Wait, some of you actually watch Megan Fox movies because of the story/acting?


----------



## Zaru (Jul 12, 2009)

IT SMELLS LIKE THAI FOOD IN HERE

HAVE YOU GUYS BEEN FUCKING


....


----------



## Emery (Jul 12, 2009)

Megan Fox has a man face.  There.  I said it.


----------



## Trism (Jul 12, 2009)

MartialHorror said:


> Er, how the hell does it remind you of Tamara?
> 
> Teeth? Maybe. But as bad as the film will probably be, I dont think it will be because of unoriginality.



It reminds me of Tamara because they both seem to be built on the basis of some hot girl in high school with witchcraft/demonic powers going around and killing classmates. Said classmates band together to stop her. You really don't see a similarity?



Zaru said:


> IT SMELLS LIKE THAI FOOD IN HERE
> 
> HAVE YOU GUYS BEEN FUCKING
> 
> ...



Yeah, I had the same reaction to that.


----------



## keiiya (Jul 12, 2009)

It seems to be trying to hard to be a dark, horror comedy and failing.
The pics I saw of Megan while filming didn't seem that great.


----------



## Kusogitsune (Jul 12, 2009)

Although I'd bang Megan Fox in a heartbeat, I'd pretty much bang anything with a pulse in a heartbeat, so that really isn't saying much.



Who's Megan Fox again?


----------



## Chee (Jul 12, 2009)

Zaru said:


> IT SMELLS LIKE THAI FOOD IN HERE
> 
> HAVE YOU GUYS BEEN FUCKING
> 
> ...



Seriously. That made me cringe.


----------



## Vonocourt (Jul 12, 2009)

Chee said:


> Seriously. That made me cringe.



Do you still think Diablo Cody is awesome?


----------



## Roy (Jul 12, 2009)

I'd be embarrassed if I was seen watching that movie in theaters >.>..well atleast if I go they'll know I'm not gay 

still not gonna go though


----------



## Chee (Jul 13, 2009)

Vonocourt said:


> Do you still think Diablo Cody is awesome?



I liked her script for Juno, but no, I don't think she's awesome anymore.


----------



## Pimp of Pimps (Jul 13, 2009)

martryn said:


> Man, I don't care about the plot to this movie because the trailer did a good job advertising Megan Fox's body.  I'm gonna go see this movie because it's about Megan Fox's body.



*My thoughts exactly.

Like for real. 
*


----------



## Muse (Jul 13, 2009)

I won't see it    .


----------



## Hellrasinbrasin (Jul 13, 2009)

Hey I ain't spending 7.98 for This I just need the Abridged Version of the Film.


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jul 13, 2009)

martryn said:


> Man, I don't care about the plot to this movie because the trailer did a good job advertising Megan Fox's body.  I'm gonna go see this movie because it's about Megan Fox's body.



agreed.I hope she shows her tits.

I'll most like see it whn it comes to cable though


----------



## Lamb (Jul 13, 2009)

Anavrin224 said:


> I think I'll wait till this comes on the Sci-Fi channel in a few years, I don't think it's even worth hard drive space.  I've already got the naked picture of Megan Fox from this movie so I don't really need to see it now, god bless you Internet.



you mean the ones where she's got those doilies over her nips? I lost all respect for her as an actress when I saw those.  ()


----------



## Trism (Nov 15, 2009)

Did anyone every actually end up seeing this thing?


----------



## Eunectes (Nov 15, 2009)

Trism said:


> Did anyone every actually end up seeing this thing?


Yeah but the movie was so mediocre that most people forgot about it and went to see a better movie instead.
Megan Fox body was pretty good though
I did not really finish the movie i saw a few scenes when my brother was watching and it looked pretty meh 
Not special enough to remember.


----------



## Rukia (Nov 15, 2009)

I saw it 4 times in the theater.

I thought the dialogue was hit and miss on several occasions.  Some of it worked really well.  Needy's boyfriend Chip made a comment about getting reservations at The Cheesecake Factory.  The dialogue during the sex scene between Needy and Chip was also pretty fucking funny.  There were a couple of times I felt that Cody crammed too much in.  Needy's mother referred to herself as a Ford-tough momma bear.  (That part seemed kind of excessive to me.)  But Cody deserves credit for her originality.

I thought the band, Low Shoulder was fucking hilarious.  They were probably the best aspect of the entire movie.

Megan Fox was incredibly hot.  She brought exactly what I expected her to bring.  One of the 10 best movies I have seen in the theater this year.  I intend on adding it to my Blu Ray collection when it becomes available.


----------



## Bathroom_Mop (Nov 15, 2009)

I enjoyed it. Not a great movie, but an entertaining one. Jennifers body was hot, even when she was "hungry", and some of the dialogue was pretty funny. Low Shoulder had some good dialogue as well. "Don't you want to be famous like that guy from Maroon 5". I cracked up at that.

Don't go in with high expectations expecting something amazing and you will enjoy the movie


----------

